# My one-year-old puppy is still losing teeth... And they aren't growing back!



## katiepatie (Apr 8, 2013)

Okay, before you all say, "Take him to the vet", you should know that I did. The vet said his teeth are fine and don't need a cleaning or anything yet. He's a great vet and I trust his judgement but he sorta just shrugged it off when I told him about my pup losing teeth.

I have a mutt and he's lost a few premolars. No molars, incisors, or canines have been lost and it's only bottom teeth coming out. His gums are fine and his breath isn't unnaturally smelly. I brush his teeth a couple times a week. I don't understand why he's losing teeth! They look like puppy teeth, but they don't grow back! I'm frustrated. 

I heard somewhere that certain breeds sometimes don't have as many teeth (42) as is standard for other breeds. My E may have some of those breeds in him? I don't know. The tooth he just lost maybe a day or two ago was pearly white and itty bitty!

I may take him BACK to the vet but I wanted to hear some of y'all's opinions, too, since my vet seems to think it's not a big deal.. 

Anything you know would be helpful!

Thanks...


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

You could go to another vet and see if they are of the same opinion. If the teeth are tiny, maybe they are puppy teeth and your dog is a late bloomer.


----------



## Gogoclips (Apr 27, 2013)

How long have you had him? Everything sounds like teething to me, except the age. Could the people you got him from have overestimated his age? When the premolars and molars fall out they take forever to come back in. How long has his been out for? For a full week and a half my boy had no upper or lower premolars. He lost them all around the same time. He would try to mouth us but end up gumming us like he was a baby. Do you know if your dog is full grown yet? It is possible that if he is a large breed dog he matures slower.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I was also wondering if the age estimate could be a bit off.


----------



## katiepatie (Apr 8, 2013)

Well I have had him for nine months, almost ten. They said he was 2 1/2 months old when I got him but I think he was younger than that. That makes him a year on June 15th. That is what puzzles me. He is definitely over nine months old and should not be losing teeth.

His premolars were lost when he was approximately six or seven months old and haven't come back in yet. I don't know what is going on. It doesn't seem to bother him but it's bothering me quite a bit.


----------



## Gogoclips (Apr 27, 2013)

That does sound strange. I think you should maybe get a second opinion. Did he vet take any X-rays?


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

I would take him back to a vet and get an x-ray. I hope you figure out what is happening.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I would schedule an appointment to have x-rays done. He may have teeth that for some reasons have not erupted yet OR he could just be missing these teeth. In certain breeds (Collies and Dobermans) missing teeth are not that abnormal. http://www.dentalvet.com/patients/orthodontics/pet_orthodontics.htm


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

This happens in people and requires intervention. My husband was very poor growing up and never went to a dentist when he finally went in his 20s, he learned that he had 4 retained baby teeth. They pulled those, the adult teeth wouldn't erupt and he needed orthodontia to fix things. 

I'd get an X-ray done.


----------

